# Wheezing? & trying to vomit?



## brookeandcolby

Hi. For the past couple of days Colby has been doing this thing that sounds kind of like a wheezing and he's making the motion as if he is trying to throw up! The sound is hard to describe but it is different than the 'reverse sneezing'. Last night he actually did throw up a little bit but it was a white/clear kinda foamy liquid (about the size of a quarter). He did this about 7 times a few minutes apart each time last night...and twice again this afternoon (without throwing anything up). uke: Other than that, he is acting completely normal and energetic.

What is this? I thought that he swallowed something that he would throw up and it would all be over but there is nothing coming up. I'm getting really concerned. The vet is closed for tonight and I'll call in the morning but does anybody have any ideas until then? Thanks

P.s. When I googled it, it sounded like the symptoms of Kennel Cough but he had the vaccination for that about 4 months ago. Also, he was neutered last week.


----------



## kelrobin

Is he eating normally otherwise? Sometimes they can get a little tummy virus, but usually they are off their feed when that happens. Jackson ate a bunch of grass the other day and kept throwing up with a lot of bile which is what it sounds like Colby threw up. Everyone usually suggests chicken, rice and sweet potatoes for an upset tummy. Loose stools would be another sign of gastric upset. It can last several days at times.

And have you seen him do a reverse sneeze? That's what is sounded like to me at first. But if you have seen him do this, and it's not that, and it continues, I would definitely take him in. 

He could still have contracted kennel cough even with the vaccine, or could have swallowed an object. I know it's scary when they do something like that . . . but I hope it's nothing and he's better soon.


----------



## good buddy

Is he pooping? Hopefully yes because I guess he could have swallowed something..but if he's pooping there's not a blockage. It could be kennel cough. They can get it even with the vaccine, but they usually get a milder case of it. I hope he's over it soon!


----------



## brookeandcolby

He is eating normally. He has never been a picky eater and he is scarfing down his food like usual. His stools are not loose either. Colby has never done the 'reverse sneeze' but one of my moms dogs does all of the time. It sounds different than that...I'm not sure how else to describe it though. 
- I tried to find a video on youtube that sounded like it...and this is as close as I can find (halfway through the video) but I will try to record Colby doing it next time.





Thats strange that they can still get Kennel Cough even though he's vaccinated. From the videos I watched of Kennel Cough, his doesn't seem to make the 'honking' noise really.


----------



## Beamer

Sounds like kennel cough. My vet has also told me that it does not always work. How was it administered to Colby? Nose spray?

Ryan


----------



## good buddy

He wouldn't throw up with the reverse sneeze and you can tell by cupping your hand over the nose they stop it. 

Still could be kennel cough, but have you checked inside his mouth? Someone on here..there dog had a piece of grass dangling down the throat and tickling. Could it be something like that? 

Sometimes my dogs will get the yellow pukies in the morning before breakfast if I don't offer a little something first thing.


----------



## brookeandcolby

I assumed that it was a shot but I'm not really sure. The vet tech takes him in the back (away from me) to give him his vaccines.


----------



## Beamer

How often is he doing the coughing and all?? Just once every few hours? or continuously?

Ryan


----------



## brookeandcolby

good buddy said:


> He wouldn't throw up with the reverse sneeze and you can tell by cupping your hand over the nose they stop it.
> 
> Still could be kennel cough, but have you checked inside his mouth? Someone on here..there dog had a piece of grass dangling down the throat and tickling. Could it be something like that?
> 
> Sometimes my dogs will get the yellow pukies in the morning before breakfast if I don't offer a little something first thing.


I tried looking in his throat but he wasn't too cooperative. There wasn't anything that I could see but that type of thing would make sense. It started on Sunday night and he was running around in grass that day.


----------



## brookeandcolby

Beamer said:


> How often is he doing the coughing and all?? Just once every few hours? or continuously?
> 
> Ryan


If I remember correctly I think he did it a couple of times both Sunday and Monday night (in the middle of the night both times I think). Last night was the worst and it started at night again (about 1 or 2am) and it was every 5-10 minutes for about an hour and then it stopped until he did it about 3 times again this afternoon around 3pm...and hasn't done it since. Strange that its mostly at night. I just remembered that he did something similar (throwing up/ dry heaving ONLY at night) when he was a couple months old but it didn't have the wheezing sound then.


----------



## ama0722

Sounds like kennel cough to me too. The only dogs I know that have gotten kennel cough have been vaccinated for it so that is why I quit vaccinating mine for it (and in reverse, they have never had it.) Good thing is I have heard if your dog is healthy, it is easy to cure.


----------



## Perugina

At first I thought it was the slimies, like post nasal drip...or maybe the grass thing, that has happened to Sophie. But maybe you should take him in to see if it is kennel cough.

Good luck, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Me+Sydney

My parents' dog has contracted kennel cough a couple of times despite being vaccinated for it. From what the vet told us, it's basically like the human flu shot. They try to predict the common strains, but it's not a guaranteed preventative.

Hope he's ok!


----------



## Leeann

both my boys have had kennel cough even after being vacinating. One thing I noticed they would cough more when they woke up in the morning or after a nap.


----------



## Luciledodd

Rosie has been really sick for two weeks with kennel cough. I can't tell you how much I have worried about her. She is through with all her meds and still wheezing. Yesterday we went into work for a couple of hours. She seemed to feel like greeting everyone and then for no reason starting vomiting and shaking. We came home and went to bed. Then yesterday afternoon I took her outside for the sun. She felt like RLH and she did--then just stopped and started really wheezing and acting like she couldn't get her breath. Scared me to death. Seems as if as long as she is quite she is alright but obviously she is still congested and exercise makes her lose her breath. Let me know what Vet says.


----------



## juliav

Sounds like a kennel cough to me too. I know you had him vaccinated for it, but he could have gotten it from the vaccine. Many, many years ago, I gave my English Setter a kennel cough shot and he got sick from it. This was the last time I've ever given any of my dogs a shot for kennel cough.


----------



## good buddy

juliav said:


> Sounds like a kennel cough to me too. I know you had him vaccinated for it, but he could have gotten it from the vaccine. Many, many years ago, I gave my English Setter a kennel cough shot and he got sick from it. This was the last time I've ever given any of my dogs a shot for kennel cough.


Not only can they get it from the vaccine, but he could have picked it up from the vets office last week when he was neutered. Unfortunately, the vet's office is a great place to pick up germs. 

I don't use a groomer or a day care so I don't get the kennel cough vaccine here either and my boy have never had it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Augie's vet doesn't routinely give the Bordatella vaccine, saying kennel cough in dogs is like the cold in humans, so many different strains that the vaccine is not particularly effective. And like the cold or flu in humans, it sounds like the strains vary in severity, Rosie being a good example of severe, more like the flu with complications that takes awhile to fully recover from? We had a dog long ago that got kennel cough whose only symptom was the coughing up of huge quantities of a clear gel-like substance; otherwise, he ate, ran around and recovered quickly with no treatment required.

Hope Colby recovers quickly and that it is nothing serious. And Lucile, hope Rosie is soon back to her normal self and able to do her activities with no ill effects.


----------



## kudo2u

brookeandcolby said:


> P.s. When I googled it, it sounded like the symptoms of Kennel Cough but he had the vaccination for that about 4 months ago. Also, he was neutered last week.


It does sound like kennel cough. Just because they have the vaccination, does not mean they are immune. It just means they are LESS likely to get it. If he was just neutered, his immune system is probably a little weak right now, and there is a good chance he could get it, if he was exposed to other dogs who are contagious.

Especially if he's normal otherwise, it sounds very suspiciously like kennel cough to me.


----------



## Kathy

This may have been shared as I haven't read all the replies.

The vaccine for kennel cough is for only 1 strain and there are about 100 different strains of kennel cough. Kennel cough is like human colds, it's a virus. Typically it will end on it's own without treatment.


----------



## Kathy

This may have been shared as I haven't read all the replies.

The vaccine for kennel cough is for only 1 strain and there are about 100 different strains of kennel cough. Kennel cough is like human colds, it's a virus. Typically it will end on it's own without treatment.


----------



## Sheri

How's Colby?


----------



## brookeandcolby

I just talked to the vet and she that its up to me on whether or not I bring him in depending on how bad it is. Apparently there isn't a real test for kennel cough so they try to get the dog to cough in the office...Colby usually does this at night so I doubt that he would do it there. He didn't do it last night and hasn't done it since about 3pm yesterday. I decided to make an appointment for 11am tomorrow and if he doesn't do it until then I think I'll cancel the appointment...does that sound ok? What would you do? Also, I just left a message at the neuter clinic to see if anyone else had reported kennel cough but I'm waiting for them to return my call.


----------



## Perugina

Sounds like you are proceeding with common sense.


----------



## kelrobin

Glad the hear he didn't do it again last night. Another thing I was told is that right after they get the vaccine or nasal drops is that they can transmit it to another dog. So Colby could have picked it up even from a dog that was just vaccinated. I can't remember where I heard that, but when I gave it to Jackson last time, I made sure he stayed home for several days afterwards.


----------



## brookeandcolby

Thanks for all of your advice! I decided to cancel the vet appointment today since Colby hasn't coughed/wheezed since wednesday afternoon. Hopefully everything goes ok through the weekend.


----------



## good buddy

She sounds much better. I hope she stays that way.


----------



## Kathie

Our toy poodle used to do the reverse sneeze although my vet told me is was the phrenic (sp.) nerve that gets irritated. Anyway, she would sound like the was gagging and choking and sometimes some clear (probably saliva) would come up. She did it a lot at night, too, and once I realized it wasn't anything serious and she wasn't dying (!) then I calmed down! None of my other poodles ever did it, though, and neither has Abby.


----------

